# Death of an Innocent (SAD and True)



## Mina (May 15, 2007)

Poem
I went to a party Mom,

I remembered what you said.

You told me not to drink,

Mom,So I drank soda instead.

I really felt proud inside, Mom,The way you said I would.

I didn't drink and drive, Mom,

Even though the others said I should.

I know I did the right thing, Mom ,I know you are always right.

Now the party is finally ending,

Mom,As everyone is driving out of sight.

As I got into my car, Mom,I knew I'd get home in one piece.

Because of the way you raised me,

So responsible and sweet.

I started to drive away, Mom ,But as I pulled out into the road,

The other car didn't see me,

Mom,And hit me like a load.
As I lay there on the pavement, Mom,I hear the policeman say,

"The other guy is drunk," Mom,

And now I'm the one who will pay.

I'm lying here dying, Mom ....I wish you'd get here soon.

How could this happen to me,

Mom?My life just burst like a balloon.

There is blood all around me, Mom,And most of it is mine.

I hear the medic say, Mom,

I'll die in a short time.

I just wanted to tell you, Mom ,I swear I didn't drink.

It was the others,

Mom.The others didn't think.




He was probably at the same party as I.The only difference is, he drank

And I will die.
Why do people drink, Mom ?It can ruin your whole life.

I'm feeling sharp pains now.

Pains just like a knife.

The guy who hit me is walking, Mom,And I don't think it's fair.

I'm lying here dying

And all he can do is stare.

Tell my brother not to cry, Mom .Tell Daddy to be brave.

And when I go to heaven,

Mom,Put "

Daddy's Girl" on my grave.

Someone should have told him, Mom,Not to drink and drive.

If only they had told him, Mom,

I would still be alive.

My breath is getting shorter, Mom. I'm becoming very scared.

Please don't cry for me,

Mom.When I needed you, you were always there.
I have one last question, Mom.Before I say good bye.

I didn't drink and drive,

So why am I the one to die?


----------



## Aprill (May 15, 2007)

Oh my that is sad


----------



## LilDee (May 15, 2007)

I've had this in my email before.. man my eyes tear up so much everytime!

It's so sad..


----------



## Ashley (May 15, 2007)

Yes, very sad. This poem is pretty old! I remember reading it when I was in middle school.


----------



## ivette (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh my that is sad


----------



## emily_3383 (May 16, 2007)

wow.


----------



## MissMissy (May 16, 2007)

i have seen a couple like this and yes they are very sad.. they always bring a tear to my eyes i saw on wher the mom told ht eboy not to drink and when he left the party he was hit and killed.. his mom hit him.. she was drinkning and driving


----------



## farris2 (May 16, 2007)

Ive seen it before still very sad


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (May 20, 2007)

Everytime I read that poem I get teary eyed. Ive read that so many times but it still gets to me.


----------



## La_Mari (May 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes, very sad. This poem is pretty old! I remember reading it when I was in middle school. So do I. I remember I read it so much I had it memorized. It was so sad.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 14, 2007)

Oh, I remember when I read this the very first time. It just hit me for some reason.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 14, 2007)

I remember this poem. It brings up so much. One of my buddies was killed back in March he was actually drunk and ran into a ditch and got slung out of his truck. He got killed at the end of my dirt road


----------



## flychick767 (Sep 21, 2007)

I have tears welling up in my eyes.

Everyone on here might hate me for what I am about to say, but if I was ever that mom, and the other person lived I would kill him. Sorry, but that is how I feel.


----------



## princessmich (Sep 25, 2007)

very sad indeed


----------



## Solimar (Sep 25, 2007)

I remember this =/ It reminds me of the one: "Please God, I'm only Seventeen".

I hate sh*t like this...it makes me so sad.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 25, 2007)

i love this poem, no matter how sad it is. people do not realize the impact of drunk driving and how it can alter a person's life


----------



## gorJESS (Sep 26, 2007)

Sad ;[


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 28, 2007)

It is sad.


----------

